# Nasal Endoscopy CPT Codes



## njense (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello,

I need coding advise on the difference between codes 92511, 31231 and 31575.

how would you code the following:
"The patient was placed in the sitting position. After topical anesthesia and decongestion, the 4mm laryngoscope was passed.  The nasl cavities, nasopharynx, and left maxillary sinus were examined.  Vocal cords were examined during respiration and phonation".

31575?..or 31231?  or both codes?

then this one:
"the patient was placed in the sitting position.  After topical anesthesia and decongestion, the 4 mm laryngoscope was passed.  The nasl cavities, nasopharynx were examined".

Also, do any ENT offices bill 92504 with an E/M code, of course with documentation?

Thank-You,
Nancy Jensen, CPC
Waukesha, WI


----------

